# Qualifying Experience



## E720 (Jul 8, 2020)

Does anyone else have the experience of working exclusively in 1 material (for example at a steel fabricator or a precast concrete plant) and needing to show competence in 3 out of the 4 main building materials? This is currently my situation, I am just wondering how everyone else handled it.

I called my state board and they basically said that as long as I have some experience with each material (she gave the example of 200 hours) reviewed by an SE, AND as long as you have passed the SE exam then they don't have any reason to reject your application.

I texted a friend in California (and member of this forum) who works at a steel fabricator and he said that he was able to get a side job that was wood framed and got reviewed by a SE at his company and this will count for him.


----------



## diegoshevchuk (Jul 16, 2020)

wow, I couldn't even think how complicated it was. In any case, I wish you good luck.


----------

